# صفحة اعداء الرجل و اولاد ادم



## انت شبعي (4 أبريل 2013)

حواء بتتهزأ يا بنات في الموضوع اللي عامله اخونا يوليوس ضدنا
عاوزين ناخد بتارنا و نعرفهم قيمتنا


----------



## حبيب يسوع (4 أبريل 2013)

ليه بس المشاكل دى
احنا مستسلمين  ورضين بقدرنا
اما الصديق/ بووليس انا نصحته كتير
وانا عارف اخرته ايه ساطور وكم كيس بلاستك


----------



## انت شبعي (4 أبريل 2013)

ههههههه انتوا اللي بدأتوا الحرب استحملوا بقى اللي هيجرالكوا هههههه


----------



## oesi no (4 أبريل 2013)

*انا بقول كدة برضه 
مينفعش تسيبوا حقكم 

*​


----------



## Strident (4 أبريل 2013)

ايوا بقى.....مستني انا عايز اتفرج


----------



## انت شبعي (4 أبريل 2013)

هههههه انا ملاحظة ان كل الناس اللي ردوا على الموضوع ولاد
هما بنات المنتدى راحوا فين ؟
بلاش تخلوا الاعداء يشمتوا فينا 
و بشكر كل الولاد اللي ردوا على تضامنهم معانا 
ربنا يخليكوا للغلابة


----------



## إيمليــآ (4 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

مين يآ ميـرآ دآ بس إللى يقدر يهزء حوآ ..؟
يآ جبل مآ يهزكـ ريح هههههـ طبعاً حوآء جبل بس فى عظمتهآ وصمودهآ ، غير كدآ نسمة 






*.،*​


----------



## انت شبعي (4 أبريل 2013)

قوليلهم يا بنتي
يلا شدي حيلك في الدفاع عن بنات حواء و عاوزين موضوعات و صور كتير تريقة على ادم زي ما بيعملوا فينا و يتريقوا علينا
دة انا ما صدقت لقيت بنت ردت ع الموضوع


----------



## إيمليــآ (4 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

هههههـ أكتر من كدآ يآ ميرآ .. دآ آلرجل شبع إنتقآدآت مننآ
لغآية مآ إتعدمنآ بسببه كم مره " على رأى روز " 


إنتِ بس إنطلقى وهنكون ورآكـِ فوريرهـ :smile01
 






*.،*​


----------



## انت شبعي (4 أبريل 2013)

لما الكمبيوتر يتصلح بس
هجيبلكم شوية نكت و كاريكاتورات و تريقة ع الولاد 
عشان دلوقتي مش عارفة اقتبس حاجة و لا ارفع صور
صبركوا عليا يا اولاد ادم هههههه
ابدأوا انتوا يا بنات ما تستنونيش
و انا هشجعكم و ادافع عنكم


----------



## انت شبعي (4 أبريل 2013)

خدوا عندكوا اول نكتة
واحد بيتصل بمراته قالها حضريلي المية السخنة لحد ما اجيلك
قام صاحبه قاله : ياة دة انت حمش اوي
رد عليه و قاله : امال يعني هغسل المواعين بمية باردة ؟!


----------



## kalimooo (4 أبريل 2013)

الولد بيتوقى البرد شاطر


----------



## انت شبعي (4 أبريل 2013)

شاطر ايه دة خاااايب ههههههه


----------



## إيمليــآ (5 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

كلنآ ميرآ نتمنى هذآ آلزوج  .. لكن ليس آلمطآلب بآلتمنى :new6:







*.،*​


----------



## Desert Rose (5 أبريل 2013)

ياميرا هما ملاحقين اصلا على الانتقادات :smile02:smile02 زعلانة من صفحة واحدة يتيمة ياعينى عاملينها ؟ 
وعلى العموم انطلقى انطلقى :ura1::ura1:


----------



## انت شبعي (5 أبريل 2013)

لا يا ايمي احنا بنقول كدة دلوقتي لكن زوج زي دة هيبقى متعب اوي
انا عن نفسي احب الزوج الحمش بس ما يبقاش مفتري يعني
لكن يكون حمش اوقات و رومانسي اوقات
ايه رأيك في احلام اليقظة دي اللي عمرها ما هتتحقق ابدا


----------



## انت شبعي (5 أبريل 2013)

هي صفحة قليل يا ديزي
دول مبهديلنا فيها اخر بهدلة
يلا همتكم شوية يا بنات تعاطفكم لوحده مش كفاية هههههه


----------



## kalimooo (5 أبريل 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> شاطر ايه دة خاااايب ههههههه


هههههههههههه
يا بنتي الظاهر بيخاف على صحته تقولو خايب


----------



## إيمليــآ (5 أبريل 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> لا يا ايمي احنا بنقول كدة دلوقتي لكن زوج زي دة هيبقى متعب اوي
> انا عن نفسي احب الزوج الحمش بس ما يبقاش مفتري يعني
> لكن يكون حمش اوقات و رومانسي اوقات
> ايه رأيك في احلام اليقظة دي اللي عمرها ما هتتحقق ابدا


يآ نهآر أبيض .. قصدكـ حمش بإنه مآيرجعش فى كلمته ولآ بإنه مآيسآعدهآش فى حآجة ..؟

لو آلتآنية ، يبقى يآ رب تفضل أضغآث أحلآم يآ ميرآ :smile01





*.،*


----------



## Strident (5 أبريل 2013)

هيييييه وقعوا ف بعض


----------



## WooDyy (6 أبريل 2013)

خلى بالكم .. سكتنا مافيهاش كورنيش


----------



## Strident (6 أبريل 2013)

ده طلعوا بيحبوا الراجل اوي......3 صفحات مفيش غير نكتة واحدة، وباقي البنات شايفاه زوج متعاون يعني طلعت مش تريقة


----------



## انت شبعي (6 أبريل 2013)

بيتقي البرد ايه بس يا كليمو 
خلينا ساكتين احسن هههههه


----------



## انت شبعي (6 أبريل 2013)

لا يا ايمي انا قصدي الاولانية
حمش يعني ما يرجعش في كلمته و قد المسئولية


----------



## انت شبعي (6 أبريل 2013)

فرحان فينا يا جوني
اومال عمال تقول انك مدافع عن حقوق المرأة و تشجعنا و في الاخر بعد دة كله تفرح فينا 
يمهل و لا يهمل هههههه


----------



## انت شبعي (6 أبريل 2013)

و احنا سكتنا كلها حفر و مطبات يا woodyy


----------



## انت شبعي (6 أبريل 2013)

انتوا فين يا بنات شمتوا الاعداء فينا ربنا يسامحكوا دنيا و اخرة


----------



## هشام المهندس (6 أبريل 2013)

تضامنا معكن ربي يحفظكن من كل مكروه




في واحد سال جاره

وصلت لايه الخناقه في بيتكم امبارح

ما انتا عارفني مسيبش حقي .. خليتها تركع 

ايوه يا بطل وقالتلك ايه

ابدا وهي بتركع قالت


.



.




.





.






.





.


اطلع من تحت السرير 

يا جبان


:act23: :act23: :act23:
​


----------



## Strident (6 أبريل 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> فرحان فينا يا جوني
> اومال عمال تقول انك مدافع عن حقوق المرأة و تشجعنا و في الاخر بعد دة كله تفرح فينا
> يمهل و لا يهمل هههههه



يا ميرا يعني مطلوب مني اعمل ايه طيب؟ ههههه 

انا دافعت عنكو في صفحة اعداء المرأة....انما هنا بقى....هاعمل لكو ايه طيب؟  اشتم نفسي مثلاً؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (6 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

*بآلظبط كدآ ميرآآ *، وإحنآ مش ممكن نقع فى بعض أصلاً* ^_^*

وبينى وبينكـ ، هم مش محتآجين تريقة ... *أفعآلهم تتحدث* 
 






*.،*​


----------



## انت شبعي (6 أبريل 2013)

ههههههه حلوة يا هشام
شكرا على تضامنك لينا
نورت الموضوع
بس يا خوفي لا جوني يلعب في دماغك و تحيد عن موقفك الدفاعي ناحيتنا


----------



## انت شبعي (6 أبريل 2013)

لا مش للدرجة دي يا جوني
لكن ما تشمتش فينا و تخلي شكلنا وحش 
و بعدين يا اخي فيها ايه لما تشتم نفسك
ما اهو انت بصفتك عضو حر و مدافع عن حقوق المرأة هتبقى في الحالة دي بتقول كلمة حق و الاعتراف بالحق فضيلة 
صح و لا ايه ؟


----------



## انت شبعي (6 أبريل 2013)

ما كان م الاول يا ايمي
يلا ملحوقة الايام بيننا و هنثبتلهم انهم غلطوا غلطة عمرهم لما عملوا صفحة يتريقوا فيها علينا


----------



## Strident (6 أبريل 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> ههههههه حلوة يا هشام
> شكرا على تضامنك لينا
> نورت الموضوع
> بس يا خوفي لا جوني يلعب في دماغك و تحيد عن موقفك الدفاعي ناحيتنا



لا بقى ده انا باتشتم علني!!

يعني مش بس خليتيني مش مدافع لا وكمان محرض عليكو!! ده ظلم وتاريخي يشهد!! 



انت شبعي قال:


> لا مش للدرجة دي يا جوني
> لكن ما تشمتش فينا و تخلي شكلنا وحش
> و بعدين يا اخي فيها ايه لما تشتم نفسك
> ما اهو انت بصفتك عضو حر و مدافع عن حقوق المرأة هتبقى في الحالة دي بتقول كلمة حق و الاعتراف بالحق فضيلة
> صح و لا ايه ؟



عضو حر ومدافع عن حقوق المرأة!! دي مراقباني بقى 
انتي مش لسه مسجلة من كام يوم؟ عرفتي كل ده امتى؟ 


طيب خدي دي.....دي جملة من واحد صاحبي (اجنبي) وانا مقتنع بيها:

مينفعش راجل يبقى "جميل"....هو بس ميكونش فيه عاهة....الحقيقة لو هو شكله جميل يبقى فيه مشكلة لان شكله مش هيبقى رجالي.....الست بس هي اللي ممكن تكون جميلة



اي خدمة اهو


----------



## انت شبعي (6 أبريل 2013)

اهدا خالص لو سمحت
انا مش عارفة ليه كلكوا متعصبين كدة 
عرفت انك عضو حر من اسمك libertus و كاتب تحت اسمك عضو حر
عرفت انك مدافع عن حقوق المرأة في الموضوع اللي كتبته عن النظام السابق و جريدة وطني كتبت انك feminist ‎ و مدافع عن حقوق المرأة
اما بالنسبة للمقولة اللي كتبتها معلش اسمحلي اعترض عليها لانه الجمال ينبع من الداخل مش من الخارج ثم ان جمال الشكل حاجة بتاعة ربنا و مالهاش دعوة ببنت او ولد
ثم اني ما شتمتش و لا قولت حاجة
هو دة اسلوبي مع كل الناس بتكلم معاهم كأني اعرفهم من سنين
فيه ناس بتتقبل كدة و ناس بتزعل 
لكن دة طبعي في النهاية و مش بتعمد اضايق حد


----------



## Strident (6 أبريل 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> اهدا خالص لو سمحت
> انا مش عارفة ليه كلكوا متعصبين كدة
> عرفت انك عضو حر من اسمك libertus و كاتب تحت اسمك عضو حر
> عرفت انك مدافع عن حقوق المرأة في الموضوع اللي كتبته عن النظام السابق و جريدة وطني كتبت انك feminist ‎ و مدافع عن حقوق المرأة
> ...



لا لا لا متعصب ومتضايق ايه؟ بالعكس انا كنت مستغرب بس....
منين جبتي ده؟ ومين غيري متعصب؟
انا توقعت تكوني جبتيها من كده بس انتي اول حد يقرا كلامي بتركيز يعني فشكيت 

بالعكس اكيد انا سعيد انك تكلميني كانك عارفاني من زمان بتدي احساس ظريييف ومرييييح والواحد بيكلمك 

بس انا مش فاكر اني اتكلمت عن الجمال خالص بقالي مدة كبييييرة اوي دي بقى جبتيها منين؟


----------



## انت شبعي (6 أبريل 2013)

دي جبتها من المشاركة اللي انت كتبتها من شوية
كتبت ان جمال الرجل يعد احد العيوب و لكن الجمال مطلوب توافره في المرأة فقط
شوفت انا بركز في كل كلمة بتتكتب اهو


----------



## Strident (6 أبريل 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> دي جبتها من المشاركة اللي انت كتبتها من شوية
> كتبت ان جمال الرجل يعد احد العيوب و لكن الجمال مطلوب توافره في المرأة فقط
> شوفت انا بركز في كل كلمة بتتكتب اهو



هههههههههههههههههه

اه صحيح ده انا طلعت في البطيخة خالص!

اصل انا من كام يوم كنت باكلم حد بس مش هنا...ع الفيس عن مستوى الجمال في مصر وكده...

فقلت مش ممكن يعني تكوني عرفتي دي كمان 

لا صح جبت سيرة الجمال انا..


بس يعني دي ما تنفعش تساعد في الموضوع؟


----------



## انت شبعي (6 أبريل 2013)

ههههههه دة باعتباري امن دولة بقى هههههه
لا ما ينفعش تساعد في الموضوع احنا عاوزين نتريق ع الرجالة مش نجملهم


----------



## Strident (6 أبريل 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> ههههههه دة باعتباري امن دولة بقى هههههه
> لا ما ينفعش تساعد في الموضوع احنا عاوزين نتريق ع الرجالة مش نجملهم



طب مانا باقول لك الراجل مينفعش يكون جميل!

اعمل ايه تاني طيب؟ 

يعني انتو ف مجتمع مطلع عينيكو ولحد دلوقتي مفيش ولا بنت واحدة كتبت اي تريقة!!

مفيش غير انا وهشام اللي كتبنالكو كمان


----------



## انت شبعي (6 أبريل 2013)

ما هو دة اللي مضايقني
مش عارفة البنات راحوا فين شكلهم خايفين منكوا


----------



## Strident (6 أبريل 2013)

خايفين؟ دول مقطعين فروتنا ف كل موضوع...

روحي بس ناديهم كده


----------



## انت شبعي (7 أبريل 2013)

ههههههه انا عمالة اناديهم م الصبح لكن لا حياة لمن تنادي


----------



## إيمليــآ (7 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

هههههـ *أنآ جيت أهو يآ ميرآ 
*
بصى أنآ ممكن أطلعلكـ ليسته بعيوب آلرجل  ... لكن نكت عليه صعب تلآقى 
بس فآكرة وآحدة كدآ بتعجبنى


مرة ست كآنت سآيقة عربيتهآ وعلى آلطريق آلعكسى رآجل سآيق عربيته
فهى لمآ شآفته قآلت بصوت عآلى " حمـــآر "
رآح هو رد عليهآ علطول " جمـــوسة " ، وإتبسط أوى بنفسه إنه رد عليهآ بسرعة بديهة


كمل فى طريقه .. وهوب عند أول ملف لآقى حمآر وآقف فى آلسكة وخبطوآ فى بعض

*إنه آلرجل يآ عزيزتى* 
 





*.،*​


----------



## انت شبعي (7 أبريل 2013)

هههههه لا فالح اوووي
نكتة جامدة يا ايمي 
اكتبي بقى عيوب الرجل
اللي صفحات المنتدى كله مش هتكفيها هههههه


----------



## Strident (7 أبريل 2013)

اه اكتبي العيوب بليز


----------



## Samir poet (7 أبريل 2013)

*ممتنسوش مؤسسى صفحة اعداءة المراءة وبنات حواءوهم*
*سمير الشاعر والاخ يوليوس44 اشهر اثنين اعداء للمراءة*
*والبنات عارفين كداكويسجداااااااااااااااااا*
*وراكم وراكم والزمن طويل*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (7 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

كدآ بتجرونى للطريق آلصعب .. وأنآ بحبه بصرآحة :new6:

طيب أولاً* كل آلنآس فيهآ عيوب وآلمرأهـ أكيد منهم*
بس أنآ هقول عيوب آلرجل - خصوصاً آلشرقى - علشآن دآ إللى بتعآمل معآهـ " ومش كلهم أكيد يعنى "، 
*وعلشآن دى صفحة آلتقطيع بتآع فروته *:new6:


* بيحلل لنفسه إللى بيحرمه على غيرهـ " خصوصاً آلمرأهـ "
* بيسقط كل عيوبه عليهآ .. أقرب مثآل آلرغى ، بجد كمية آلشبآب آلرغآى دلوقتى بقت رهيبة وأنآ متغآظة منهم جداً :t32:
* بينبهر بآلمرأهـ آلذكية آلمتفتحة .. لكن لمآ يتجوزهآ يحب يرجعهآ آلست أمينة ...!
* بيحب يقيد آلمرأهـ بآلنصب  ... وينسب دآ لإنهآ آلجوهرة آلمصونة إللى لآزم تدآرى عن آلنآس حتى لو حطهآ فى علبة
* من آلآخر كآئن متنآقض بيتوحبآتى :new6:

*وك**فآية كدآ دلوقتى علشآن مآليش نفس أتعدم آلنهآردة *:fun_lol:



 



*.،*​


----------



## kalimooo (7 أبريل 2013)

قاله :
مراتي من النوع اللي بينق..
التاني
ليه هو في منهم جنس تاني؟؟

بينق : يعني بيعن كتيراو بيرن على الودن كتير هههههههههههههه


----------



## WooDyy (7 أبريل 2013)

تانى مره اقول سكتنا مافيهاش كورنيش


----------



## Strident (7 أبريل 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *,.*
> 
> كدآ بتجرونى للطريق آلصعب .. وأنآ بحبه بصرآحة :new6:
> 
> ...



بس كده؟ ده انا قلت ايميليا هتكتب موضوع من 10 صفحات!

كملي كملي 



*طبعاً انا استثناء    (يلا باديكي مادة للسخرية مني اهو زي ما مرسي مظبط باسم.....و feel free في التريقة عليا شخصياً   )


----------



## انت شبعي (7 أبريل 2013)

اذا كنتوا انتوا يا سمير من اشهر اعداء المرأة في العالم فأنا من اشهر اعداء الرجل في العالم هههههه
انا بقول تستسلموا احسن


----------



## انت شبعي (7 أبريل 2013)

ايمي هما دول بس عيوب الرجل ؟
قولي يا بنتي قولي ما تتكسفيش انا معاكي


----------



## انت شبعي (7 أبريل 2013)

بقى الستات كلها بتنق يا كليمو
طب ايه رأيك بقى ان الرجالة حقودين و عنيهم تفلق الحجر


----------



## انت شبعي (7 أبريل 2013)

و ارجع اقولك يا woodyy ‎احنا قدها و قدود و ولا بيهمنا


----------



## انت شبعي (7 أبريل 2013)

اين البنات ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## kalimooo (7 أبريل 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> اين البنات ؟؟؟؟؟


غدروا بيكي هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## انت شبعي (7 أبريل 2013)

انا هكتبلكوا جزء من عيوب الرجل :
من طفولته و هو شرس و عدواني و يشد في شعر اخواته البنات و يكسر لعبهم 
مش بيلعب غير بالمسدسات لانه كائن مؤذي
يكبر شوية يفرغ كل اهتمامه في الكورة و ماتشات الكورة
في الدراسة فاشل مع مرتبة الشرف
مجنن امه و ابوه في البيت
كل يوم يتخانق مع زمايله في الفصل 
دة في مرحلة الطفولة
كفاية كدة و لنا عودة


----------



## انت شبعي (7 أبريل 2013)

فرحان فيا يا كليمو ؟
بس هما فعلا غدروا بيا الخونة


----------



## kalimooo (7 أبريل 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> انا هكتبلكوا جزء من عيوب الرجل :
> من طفولته و هو شرس و عدواني و يشد في شعر اخواته البنات و يكسر لعبهم
> مش بيلعب غير بالمسدسات لانه كائن مؤذي
> يكبر شوية يفرغ كل اهتمامه في الكورة و ماتشات الكورة
> ...



فين الدليل ؟


----------



## kalimooo (7 أبريل 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> فرحان فيا يا كليمو ؟
> بس هما فعلا غدروا بيا الخونة



وشهد شاهد من اهله


----------



## انت شبعي (7 أبريل 2013)

مش محتاجة لدليل يا كليمو لان هذا ما يحدث بالفعل


----------



## kalimooo (7 أبريل 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> مش محتاجة لدليل يا كليمو لان هذا ما يحدث بالفعل


طيب عندنا معكوسة احنا اللي بنتضرب
ههههههههههه
اوعا تقولي خايبين
هههه


----------



## انت شبعي (7 أبريل 2013)

هههههه لا الاولاد و هما صغيرين بيضربوا البنات لكن لما يكبروا و يتجوزوا هما اللي بيتضربوا من زوجاتهم هههههه


----------



## إيمليــآ (7 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

إيه دآ يآ ميرآ ، كل دآ وخآينين .. *كدآ ت**فرحى فينآ آلأخوة آلأعدآء *..؟ :new6:

على فكرة كليمو ... أنآ كنت فآكرة إن"* بينق* " يعنى بيحسد
بعد مآ إنت ترجمتهآ ضيعتلى أى أفكآر عن آلكلمة خآلص ههههـ ... مين يرن ومين يعن .. لكـ هيدى ترجمة يآ زلمة ..؟ :fun_lol:


جونى آلغآلى  .... *أنآ يكفينى تشبيهكـ **لنفسكـ بمرس**ى* .. مش هعملكـ حآجة كفآية هسيب آلقوى آلوطنية كلهآ عليكـ :new6:



وطبعاً مش مكثوفة يآ ميرآ .... بس بآخد هدنة 
أول مآ أشتآق لإعدآمآت هآجى أحط كم ليسته كمآن .. *هم عندهم أكتر من آلعيوب *
:36_22_25:
 


 
​ 

*.،*​ 
​


----------



## انت شبعي (7 أبريل 2013)

انا مش قصدي عليكي ايمي انتي شريكتي في الكفاح 
انا قصدي على باقي البنوتات
بس معلش اخواتي
ممكن نقفل الموضوع دة كام يوم عشان ما ينفعش نلعب و نهزر و اخواتنا بيتقتلوا و دمهم لسة ما نشفش
انا اسفة لاني طرحت الموضوع في وقت مش مناسب
يا ريت كلنا نرفع صلاة من اجل مصر و من اجل اخواتنا و من اجل الاضطهاد


----------



## إيمليــآ (7 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

عندكـ حق يآ ميرآ
وأنآ آسفة بجد يمكن هزآرى فعلاً أذى شعور حد
بس أنآ لمآ ببقى مخنوقة بهزر كتير .....  وكآن لآزم آخد بآلى :flowers::flowers:


 ​

*.،*​ 
​


----------



## انت شبعي (7 أبريل 2013)

و انا كمان اسفة جدا لاني لسة عارفة الاخبار دلوقتي
انا مش عارفة ايه اللي بيحصل دة و ليه ؟؟؟؟
تعبنا من الاضطهاد و الظلم و القهر و الذل
رحمتك ياااااارب
معونتك يا عدرااااا


----------



## kalimooo (7 أبريل 2013)

*إيمليــآ*

برافووووووووووووو بتتكلمي لبناني 
(. لكـ هيدى ترجمة يآ زلمة ..) يس دي ترجمتها نعمل ايه
بعدين مش انا قلت كده.. النكتة هي كده مش انا اللي مألفها..
=======
احنا كل يوم  عندنا بيموت  ناس كده 7  او 8 بس اسلام معكوسة بيحّموهم  او بيسّخنوهم على بعض بيروحو ضاربين بعض


----------



## انت شبعي (7 أبريل 2013)

الاضطهاد في كل مكان يا كليمو
ربنا يرحمنا و يصبرنا


----------



## kalimooo (7 أبريل 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> الاضطهاد في كل مكان يا كليمو
> ربنا يرحمنا و يصبرنا


عندنا  احنا بننتقم ليكم احنا اللي بنطهدهم


----------



## أَمَة (9 أبريل 2013)

مقرتش من الصفحات غير الاولى. فلو النكتة تقالت من قبل اعتذر.

قال الراجل لصاحبه: "في البيت أنا صاحب الكلمة الأخيرة.... أي كلام تقوله مراتي تكون كلمتي هي الأخيرة"
صاحبه: "هنيالك ... إزاي بقى؟"
الراجل: "بقولها حاضر"


----------



## يوليوس44 (9 أبريل 2013)

* انتظرينا  بس الوقت مش مناسب للضحك والهزار  الان والنكت عن حواء كتيرة جدا *


----------



## انت شبعي (10 أبريل 2013)

هو الاضطهاد في حد ذاته يا كليمو مرفوض من المسيحية لانها ديانة المحبة لكن هما اللي بيضطرونا لكدة


----------



## انت شبعي (10 أبريل 2013)

جامدة النكتة دي يا امة
نورتي الموضوع حبيبتي


----------



## انت شبعي (10 أبريل 2013)

هو انتوا لسة هتتريقوا علينا تاني يا يوليوس
عموما منتظرين نشوف النكت اللي عن حواء


----------



## انت شبعي (3 ديسمبر 2013)

خدوا عندكوا دول تصبيرة
لسة التقيل جاي في السكة
كيف يمارس الرجل الرياضة على شاطئ البحر ؟
ج يشفط كرشه كلما مرت امامه فتاة بالمايوه !

س ما هي الحالة الوحيدة التي يطلب الرجل فيها من زوجته تناول العشاء في ضوء الشموع ؟ 
ج لما الكهربا تنقطع ! 

س ما وجه الشبه بين الرجال والطقس ؟
ج ولا واحد فيهم نقدر انغيره للأفضل 

س متى ماتشوفين الرجل ما يطالع غير زوجته ؟
ج في القبور

واحد نايم جنب مراته فسمعت صوت فبتقوله : قوم ياراجل في صوت في الصاله,قالها نامي ياشيخه جنبك سبع
قالتله : ياراجل في حرامي في اوضه النوم قالها : ياشيخه نامي جنبك سبع,قالتله : ياراجل حرامي شالني وماشي
قالها : طب يلا روحي ماتخفيش سايبه في البيت سبع

مرة واحد غبي راح يخطب فوالد العروسه بيقوله عاوزين مهر عشرين الف جنيه
قام الغبي قايله : ليه دة انا قدامي واحدة علي خمس الاف جنيه وحامل

مرة واحد دخلت عليه مراته لقيته بيقرا كتااب ( الرجل سيد المنزل )
قالتله : انت بقي مش حتبطل قرايه الكتب الخياليه دى

​


----------



## Samir poet (3 ديسمبر 2013)

*صباح الخيرر
على الاعداء الحلوين اللى هنا
ههههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## انت شبعي (3 ديسمبر 2013)

صباح النور يا سمير


----------



## Samir poet (3 ديسمبر 2013)

*شامم ريحة مؤامرة كبيرة منكم علينا 
لية بس كدا
احناغلابة اوووووووووووى
*


----------



## يوليوس44 (3 ديسمبر 2013)

*   ههههههههههههههههههههههه انا ساكت ومتابع ​*


----------



## انت شبعي (3 ديسمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *شامم ريحة مؤامرة كبيرة منكم علينا *
> *لية بس كدا*
> *احناغلابة اوووووووووووى*


 انتوا غلابة انتوا دة انتوا مية من تحت تبن هههههههه
نورتني سمورة بمرورك الغالي


----------



## انت شبعي (3 ديسمبر 2013)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه انا ساكت ومتابع ​*


 يا خوفي من سكوتك دة ههههههههه


----------



## يوليوس44 (3 ديسمبر 2013)

عزيزى ادم  احتفظ بصورة زوجتك دائما   فى محفظتك   وكلما مررت بضيقة او مصيبة  . انظر اليها  انتظر اليها لتتذكر ان لديك مصيبة اكبر​

 تحيات 
 يوليوس  حبيب حواء​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 ديسمبر 2013)

يوليوس44 قال:


> عزيزى ادم احتفظ بصورة زوجتك دائما فى محفظتك وكلما مررت بضيقة او مصيبة . انظر اليها انتظر اليها لتتذكر ان لديك مصيبة اكبر​
> 
> تحيات
> 
> يوليوس حبيب حواء​


هههههههههه كنت حاسة ان سكوتك دة وراه تريقة كبيرة
بس جامدة بجد
تصدق فيه ستات كدة بتبقى عاملة زي المصيبة طول النهار نكد مش بتفصل
لكن فيه رجالة كدة بردو يعني مش الستات بس هههههههه
شكرا لمرورك الغالي يوليوس
ربنا يباركك و كل الفرح لقلبك


----------



## يوليوس44 (3 ديسمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> هههههههههه كنت حاسة ان سكوتك دة وراه تريقة كبيرة
> بس جامدة بجد
> تصدق فيه ستات كدة بتبقى عاملة زي المصيبة طول النهار نكد مش بتفصل
> لكن فيه رجالة كدة بردو يعني مش الستات بس هههههههه
> ...



  شكرا ميرا يااختى الغالية


----------



## انت شبعي (3 ديسمبر 2013)

يوليوس44 قال:


> شكرا ميرا يااختى الغالية


 ههههههههههه اة فعلا ما اخدتش بالي منها تصدق
بس دة من امتى الكلام دة 
من امتى التطورات الرهيبة اللي حصلت دي
و لا دة تمويه هههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (4 ديسمبر 2013)

*موضوع حلو يا ميرا ربنا يفرح قلبك يارب 
شكلى هعلن استقلالى عن الحرب وارفع راية 
الاستسلام اين انت يايوليوس هههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## انت شبعي (4 ديسمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *موضوع حلو يا ميرا ربنا يفرح قلبك يارب *
> *شكلى هعلن استقلالى عن الحرب وارفع راية *
> *الاستسلام اين انت يايوليوس هههههههههههههههههه*


 هههههههههه احمدك يارب
عقبال يوليوس اما يستسلم هو كمان ويعرف ان الطيب احسن


----------



## Samir poet (4 ديسمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> هههههههههه احمدك يارب
> عقبال يوليوس اما يستسلم هو كمان ويعرف ان الطيب احسن


*هههههههههههههههههه
انا لسة بفكر لسة مش استسلمت لسة فيا الروح انى احارب
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه مبصدقى انتى انا عارف
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## انت شبعي (4 ديسمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه*
> *انا لسة بفكر لسة مش استسلمت لسة فيا الروح انى احارب*
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه مبصدقى انتى انا عارف*
> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


 هههههههههه فكرة ممتازة يا سمير اشجعك عليها و بقوة هههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (4 ديسمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> هههههههههه فكرة ممتازة يا سمير اشجعك عليها و بقوة هههههههه


*اذا كان على كدا اية المقابل 
بقى حتى نستسلم بشرف وفخر لينا كبير
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مقابل مقابل مقابل مقابل 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## انت شبعي (4 ديسمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *اذا كان على كدا اية المقابل *
> *بقى حتى نستسلم بشرف وفخر لينا كبير*
> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *مقابل مقابل مقابل مقابل *
> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


 طول عمرك مادي هههههههه
المقابل اني استسلم انا كمان
ها قولت ايه


----------



## Samir poet (4 ديسمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> طول عمرك مادي هههههههه
> المقابل اني استسلم انا كمان
> ها قولت ايه


*ههههههههههههههههههههه
لا محبش الفلوس خالص
وانا مش مادى 
ههههههههههههههههههههه
اممممممممممممممممم واية الضمان 
انك هتستسلمى انتى كمان
هههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## انت شبعي (4 ديسمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *لا محبش الفلوس خالص*
> *وانا مش مادى *
> *ههههههههههههههههههههه*
> ...


 هههههههههه اثبت انك مش مادي و انا اصدقك
ايه الضمان ؟
استسلم الاول و انا اقولك ايه الضمان :fun_lol:


----------



## Samir poet (4 ديسمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> هههههههههه اثبت انك مش مادي و انا اصدقك
> ايه الضمان ؟
> استسلم الاول و انا اقولك ايه الضمان :fun_lol:


*هههههههههههههههههههه
فى مواضيعى للدافع عن المراءة 
اكتر من كدا اييييييييييييييية
على راى هيوووووب 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## انت شبعي (4 ديسمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه*
> *فى مواضيعى للدافع عن المراءة *
> *اكتر من كدا اييييييييييييييية*
> *على راى هيوووووب *
> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


 ههههههههههه فين المواضيع دي انا مشوفتش حاجة
هيوووب و بتدلعه كمان
مكنتش اعرف انك بتحب تسمع ايهاب توفيق


----------



## Samir poet (4 ديسمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> ههههههههههه فين المواضيع دي انا مشوفتش حاجة
> هيوووب و بتدلعه كمان
> مكنتش اعرف انك بتحب تسمع ايهاب توفيق


*هههههههههههههههههههه
هنبتعلك المواضيع
مش تقلقى 
وعلى راى هيوب 
هههههههههههههههههه
مالهمشى فى الطيب يا قلبى يا طيب
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## انت شبعي (4 ديسمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه*
> *هنبتعلك المواضيع*
> *مش تقلقى *
> *وعلى راى هيوب *
> ...


هههههههههه مالهمش في الطيب ايه هي المواضيع دي شر
اوعى تكون هتبعتلي فيروسات هههههههه
و مين دول اللي في الصورة
هيوب و مراته في يوم فرحهم ههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (4 ديسمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> هههههههههه مالهمش في الطيب ايه هي المواضيع دي شر
> اوعى تكون هتبعتلي فيروسات هههههههه
> و مين دول اللي في الصورة
> هيوب و مراته في يوم فرحهم ههههههه


ههههههههههههههههه وبعدين وبعدين يا مصبرنى
ياربى على اللى فى بالى هههههههههههههههههههه




لا دى صورة ابتسامات هههههههههههههه
لا مش هيوب


----------



## انت شبعي (4 ديسمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه وبعدين وبعدين يا مصبرنى
> ياربى على اللى فى بالى هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> ...


و مين ابو شومة دة
اكيد انت يا سمير  :smil15: ههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (4 ديسمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> و مين ابو شومة دة
> اكيد انت يا سمير  :smil15: ههههههههه


*يالهوووووووووتى كيف عرفتى انى انا هذا




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*خلاص خلاص هنستسلم عشان خاطرك
هههههههههههههههههههه*




*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## انت شبعي (4 ديسمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *يالهوووووووووتى كيف عرفتى انى انا هذا*
> *
> 
> 
> ...


كل شئ مكشوف قدامي في الفنجان ههههههههه
اخيررررررا هتستسلم
احمدك يااااارب


----------



## Samir poet (4 ديسمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> كل شئ مكشوف قدامي في الفنجان ههههههههه
> اخيررررررا هتستسلم
> احمدك يااااارب


هههههههههههههههههههههه
لا حولا ولاقوة الا بالله 
انتى مبصدقى انا بهزار بس معاكى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## انت شبعي (4 ديسمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> لا حولا ولاقوة الا بالله
> انتى مبصدقى انا بهزار بس معاكى
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


 لا لا لا هو كلام عيال و لا ايه ؟
انت خلاص قولت انك هتستسلم
يبقى تستسلم :boxing: هههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (4 ديسمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> لا لا لا هو كلام عيال و لا ايه ؟
> انت خلاص قولت انك هتستسلم
> يبقى تستسلم :boxing: هههههههههه


كنت بفكر لسة  ومش عاوز ابقى خاين فى نظر الرجالة
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## انت شبعي (4 ديسمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> كنت بفكر لسة ومش عاوز ابقى خاين فى نظر الرجالة
> هههههههههههههههههههه


بس هتبقى جدع في نظر استات
 سيبك من الرجالة و خليك معانا احنا هههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (4 ديسمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> بس هتبقى جدع في نظر استات
> سيبك من الرجالة و خليك معانا احنا هههههههه



هع هع هع هع هع هع هع هع هع هع
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اكبر كذبة عارفها التاريخ 
والدليل على ذلك كمية 
الهجوم علينا هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## انت شبعي (4 ديسمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> هع هع هع هع هع هع هع هع هع هع
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اكبر كذبة عارفها التاريخ
> والدليل على ذلك كمية
> الهجوم علينا هههههههههههههههههههه


هههههههههه و ايه هي اكبر كذبة عرفها التاريخ
و فين الهجوم عليكوا دة
انا شايفة ان انتوا اللي هاجمين علينا
بطلوا افترا بقى :bomb:


----------



## Samir poet (4 ديسمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> هههههههههه و ايه هي اكبر كذبة عرفها التاريخ
> و فين الهجوم عليكوا دة
> انا شايفة ان انتوا اللي هاجمين علينا
> بطلوا افترا بقى :bomb:



هههههههههههههه على الفيس
هجوم شرس 
وكانة حرب العالمية الثالتة هتقوم علي
الرجالة من الستات فى الفيس 
ههههههههههههههههههههه 
شفتى الهجوم احنا غلابة اوووى
يا خالة


----------



## انت شبعي (4 ديسمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> هههههههههههههه على الفيس
> هجوم شرس
> وكانة حرب العالمية الثالتة هتقوم علي
> الرجالة من الستات فى الفيس
> ...


 هههههههههه بس اكيد فيه صفحة مضادة انتوا عاملينها هاجمين علينا فيها
صح


----------



## Samir poet (4 ديسمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> هههههههههه بس اكيد فيه صفحة مضادة انتوا عاملينها هاجمين علينا فيها
> صح



الصراحة محسبوك سمسم هو اللى عاملها 
وبيهاجم بيها برضو ههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## انت شبعي (4 ديسمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> الصراحة محسبوك سمسم هو اللى عاملها
> وبيهاجم بيها برضو ههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


ايوة كدة اعترف ههههههههه
و ناوي تكفر عن سيئاتك و تقفلها امتى هههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (4 ديسمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> ايوة كدة اعترف ههههههههه
> و ناوي تكفر عن سيئاتك و تقفلها امتى هههههههه



ههههههههههههههههه انا ممكن اكفر عن سيئيتى
بس انى اقفلها دا مستحيل من رابع المستيحلات
عمرك شوفتى افلام هندى من غير اغانى اهو نفس الحكاية
انا هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## انت شبعي (4 ديسمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه انا ممكن اكفر عن سيئيتى
> بس انى اقفلها دا مستحيل من رابع المستيحلات
> عمرك شوفتى افلام هندى من غير اغانى اهو نفس الحكاية
> انا هههههههههههههههههههههه


 ههههههههههه طب و مش عاوزنا احنا نهجم عليكم ليه
اشمعنى انتوا تهجموا علينا و نفضل كدة ساكتين


----------



## يوليوس44 (4 ديسمبر 2013)

*هو يستلم  انا لا طبعا 
 خيانة ياشباب . البندقة ياوليدى  التار ولا العار ياشباب 
​*


----------



## Samir poet (4 ديسمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> ههههههههههه طب و مش عاوزنا احنا نهجم عليكم ليه
> اشمعنى انتوا تهجموا علينا و نفضل كدة ساكتين



عشان انتو بتهاجهم بشراسة 
واحنا بى حنية بنهاجم بحنية وطيبة
على عكسكم هجومكم كل قاسية
علينا ههههههههههههه واهو اخونا يوليوس
دخل هيشهد على كلامى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## انت شبعي (4 ديسمبر 2013)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *هو يستلم انا لا طبعا ​*
> *خيانة ياشباب . البندقة ياوليدى التار ولا العار ياشباب *​


 هههههههههه يا مساء الفل على اخطر عدو للمرأة في الشرق الاوسط كله
ازيك يا يوليوس داخل حامي علينا ليه
و جايبلنا بندقية معاك
دة بدل ما تدخل علينا ببوكيه ورد
فين الروح الرياضية ههههههههه


----------



## انت شبعي (4 ديسمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> عشان انتو بتهاجهم بشراسة
> واحنا بى حنية بنهاجم بحنية وطيبة
> على عكسكم هجومكم كل قاسية
> علينا ههههههههههههه واهو اخونا يوليوس
> ...


لا بالعكس
انتوا اللي بتهجموا بشراسة
بدليل موضوع يوليوس اللي كله تريقة علينا
احنا موضوعنا مفيهوش غير كام تريقة بس يتعدوا ع الصوابع


----------



## Samir poet (4 ديسمبر 2013)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *هو يستلم  انا لا طبعا
> خيانة ياشباب . البندقة ياوليدى  التار ولا العار ياشباب
> ​*


ههههههههههههههه 
واحياتك الموتة تكون بالطريقة الهندية
عشان اكون مبعوث فى المستقبل بروح الانتقام
ومحدش يقدر عليا هههههههههههههههههههههه


انت شبعي قال:


> هههههههههه يا مساء الفل على اخطر عدو للمرأة في الشرق الاوسط كله
> ازيك يا يوليوس داخل حامي علينا ليه
> و جايبلنا بندقية معاك
> دة بدل ما تدخل علينا ببوكيه ورد
> فين الروح الرياضية ههههههههه



هههههههههههههههههه المفروض يعنى يجيب باكو 
شكولاتة هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (4 ديسمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> لا بالعكس
> انتوا اللي بتهجموا بشراسة
> بدليل موضوع يوليوس اللي كله تريقة علينا
> احنا موضوعنا مفيهوش غير كام تريقة بس يتعدوا ع الصوابع



احسن برضو وعشان خاطر يوليوس مش هستسلم 
وسوف اظل احارب ضدكم الى النفس الاخير فى عمرى
ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## انت شبعي (4 ديسمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> واحياتك الموتة تكون بالطريقة الهندية
> عشان اكون مبعوث فى المستقبل بروح الانتقام
> ومحدش يقدر عليا هههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


ايوووون يجيب باكو شيكولاتة من الحجم العائلي كمان ههههههههههه


----------



## انت شبعي (4 ديسمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> احسن برضو وعشان خاطر يوليوس مش هستسلم
> وسوف اظل احارب ضدكم الى النفس الاخير فى عمرى
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه


 خاااااااين غيرت رأيك من اول قلم
طب هو هيطخك ببندقية لكن انا هنسفك بقنبلة :bomb:
هههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (4 ديسمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> ايوووون يجيب باكو شيكولاتة من الحجم العائلي كمان ههههههههههه


ههههههههههههههه ياريت بجد يجيب


انت شبعي قال:


> خاااااااين غيرت رأيك من اول قلم
> طب هو هيطخك ببندقية لكن انا هنسفك بقنبلة :bomb:
> هههههههههه



ههههههههه لامنا خلاص بقت مبعوث عن طريق الطقوس 
الهندية وجارى الانتقام من بنات حواء
هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## يوليوس44 (4 ديسمبر 2013)

* بمناسبة الافلام الهندية  معجب بيها اخى سمير  سوف ارسل  اخر فيلم هندى من بنات حواء ​*


----------



## انت شبعي (4 ديسمبر 2013)

مبعوث و طقوس و افلام هندية
انجليزي دة يا مرسي هههههههه


----------



## يوليوس44 (4 ديسمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> خاااااااين غيرت رأيك من اول قلم
> طب هو هيطخك ببندقية لكن انا هنسفك بقنبلة :bomb:
> هههههههههه



*  ايوة علشان يخاف منك يعنى ياسلا م ياسلام مش  الشكولاتة راحت وبقى القنبلة يعنى ياسلام*


----------



## يوليوس44 (4 ديسمبر 2013)

افلام هندية بتاعه بنات يعنى 
 نحن هنا لشكف  الحقائق ههههههههههههههههههههههه ورا ياحواء​

​


----------



## انت شبعي (4 ديسمبر 2013)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * ايوة علشان يخاف منك يعنى ياسلا م ياسلام مش الشكولاتة راحت وبقى القنبلة يعنى ياسلام*


 الشيكولاتة دي انت اللي هتجيبها
و الله ما ليك عليا حلفان ماحد هيجيب الشيكولاتة غيرك ههههههههه


----------



## يوليوس44 (4 ديسمبر 2013)

*ستة مش ليهم امان 

1- البنات 
2- الستات 
 3- الحريم 
4- النسوان 
5- الفتيات
6 - النساء​** احترس وانت تتعامل معهم خطر كبير على صحتك  يا ادم ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## انت شبعي (4 ديسمبر 2013)

يوليوس44 قال:


> افلام هندية بتاعه بنات يعنى
> 
> 
> نحن هنا لشكف الحقائق ههههههههههههههههههههههه ورا ياحواء
> ...


شوف يا اخي الافترا 
يعني انت عاوزه يقولها مينفعش نكمل مع بعض و هي تسكت عادي كدة
ليه معندهاش احساس
مفتريين انتوا بجد


----------



## انت شبعي (4 ديسمبر 2013)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *ستة مش ليهم امان​
> 
> 1- البنات
> 2- الستات
> ...


 ستة عاوزين قطم رقبتهم
1_ الرجالة
2_ الاولاد
3_ الشباب
4 _ الصبيان
5_ الفتيان
6_اولاد ادم


----------



## يوليوس44 (4 ديسمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> ستة عاوزين قطم رقبتهم
> 1_ الرجالة
> 2_ الاولاد
> 3_ الشباب
> ...



*دة غش دى بداية علامات االانهزام ههههههههههههههه 
 ارفعى الرايا البيضة و ليكى عليا مش اقولك لحد اللى لمنتدى بس  مش اكتر من كدة يا ميرا  يعنى سرك فى المنتدى ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## انت شبعي (4 ديسمبر 2013)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *دة غش دى بداية علامات االانهزام ههههههههههههههه ​*
> 
> *ارفعى الرايا البيضة و ليكى عليا مش اقولك لحد اللى لمنتدى بس مش اكتر من كدة يا ميرا يعنى سرك فى المنتدى ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


 لا بسييييطة 
بس انا مش هرفع الراية البيضا بردو :fun_lol:
ايدك بقى ع الشيكولاتة
سمير مستني و انا كمان مستنية


----------



## يوليوس44 (4 ديسمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> لا بسييييطة
> بس انا مش هرفع الراية البيضا بردو :fun_lol:
> ايدك بقى ع الشيكولاتة
> سمير مستني و انا كمان مستنية



*لا فى الاحلام  لا ابدا​*


----------



## انت شبعي (4 ديسمبر 2013)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *لا فى الاحلام لا ابدا​*


في الاحلام و ابدا
هو انا بقولك اقفل صفحة اعداء المرأة
طيب خلاص مش عاوزين منك حاجة
انت عدونا ههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (4 ديسمبر 2013)

انا عاوز شكولاتة 
والا هستسلم
ويبقى مصيرة الدافع عن المراءة 
ويمكننى التضحية بحياتى من اجلها
ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## انت شبعي (4 ديسمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> انا عاوز شكولاتة
> والا هستسلم
> ويبقى مصيرة الدافع عن المراءة
> ويمكننى التضحية بحياتى من اجلها
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه


 ايون ايون استسلم ياريت
يوليوس خلاص مش هيجيب شيكولاتة
استسلم و اجيبلك انا الشيكولاتة ههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (4 ديسمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> ايون ايون استسلم ياريت
> يوليوس خلاص مش هيجيب شيكولاتة
> استسلم و اجيبلك انا الشيكولاتة ههههههههه



[YOUTUBE]ysvYG-THjeY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## انت شبعي (4 ديسمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> [YOUTUBE]ysvYG-THjeY[/YOUTUBE]


 دة فيديو ؟
انا اسفة مش بقدر اشوف فيديوهات 
فلاشتي النهاردة اخر يوم ليها و هي بتيجي على اخر الشهر كدة ما تجيبش فيديوهات


----------



## Samir poet (4 ديسمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> دة فيديو ؟
> انا اسفة مش بقدر اشوف فيديوهات
> فلاشتي النهاردة اخر يوم ليها و هي بتيجي على اخر الشهر كدة ما تجيبش فيديوهات



الفيديو عن كركر بيقول فى الفيديو 
ايوة ايوة حاضر حاضر حاضر
هههههههههههههههههه
يعنى انا استسلم وامرنا لله
تم الحمدلله جارى رفع الرايا 
بعد البحث عنها جيدا اولا
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## انت شبعي (4 ديسمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> الفيديو عن كركر بيقول فى الفيديو
> ايوة ايوة حاضر حاضر حاضر
> هههههههههههههههههه
> يعنى انا استسلم وامرنا لله
> ...


هههههههههه لا مفيش داعي تتعب نفسك و تدور على الراية
اجيبهالك انا لحد عندك
اهي يا باشا 
:kap:
عشان تعرف بس بنات حوا طيبييين قد ايه ههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (4 ديسمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> هههههههههه لا مفيش داعي تتعب نفسك و تدور على الراية
> اجيبهالك انا لحد عندك
> اهي يا باشا
> :kap:
> عشان تعرف بس بنات حوا طيبييين قد ايه ههههههههه


اوكى يا باشا 
اقرر واعترف انا العضو المذنب والمدعو سمير
بى التخلى عن الهجوم على المراءة
والانضمام الى صفوفها مع مراعاء الشروط الاتية
اولا الدافع عنى وعدم التخلى عنى 
ثانيا التعامل معايا بكل رقة وحنان ورومانسية
والبعد تمام عن النكد ......الخ من ذلك الصفات
ويجب واجب اجبارى عدم ظلمى والدافع عنى بكل 
الطرق الممكن وتم رفع الرايا بسلام
وهذة شهادة منى بذلك والله المتوكل المستعان
وان الة وان الية راجعوان ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## انت شبعي (4 ديسمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> اوكى يا باشا
> اقرر واعترف انا العضو المذنب والمدعو سمير
> بى التخلى عن الهجوم على المراءة
> والانضمام الى صفوفها مع مراعاء الشروط الاتية
> ...


هههههههههههه يعني دة اعتراف رسمي منك بالاستسلام و التراجع
لا جدع بجد قرار حكيم منك يا سماسيمو
و انا موافقة على كل الشروط
بس مش بعرف امضي ببصم بس :t19:هههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (4 ديسمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> هههههههههههه يعني دة اعتراف رسمي منك بالاستسلام و التراجع
> لا جدع بجد قرار حكيم منك يا سماسيمو
> و انا موافقة على كل الشروط
> بس مش بعرف امضي ببصم بس :t19:هههههههه



ههههههههههههههههه لا مش رسمى بدليل
مفيش ختم علية يعنى بكدا شهادة مزورة مش معتمدة
ومش موثوق فى الشهادة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## انت شبعي (4 ديسمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه لا مش رسمى بدليل
> مفيش ختم علية يعنى بكدا شهادة مزورة مش معتمدة
> ومش موثوق فى الشهادة
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


 يا نااااااااصح
و اقولك سوسة تقولي غلبان ههههههه
لا دة اعتراف رسمي و انا هجيب الختم و اختم عليه بمعرفتي


----------



## Samir poet (4 ديسمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> يا نااااااااصح
> و اقولك سوسة تقولي غلبان ههههههه
> لا دة اعتراف رسمي و انا هجيب الختم و اختم عليه بمعرفتي



هههههههههههههه وانا موافق خلاص مش مشكلة هى كدا كدا اعلنت الاستسلام  مبروووووووك عليكم 
هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## انت شبعي (4 ديسمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> هههههههههههههه وانا موافق خلاص مش مشكلة هى كدا كدا اعلنت الاستسلام مبروووووووك عليكم
> هههههههههههههههههههههه


 ههههههههه الله يبارك فيك


----------



## Samir poet (4 ديسمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> ههههههههه الله يبارك فيك



اذا لم تعملو معايا بهذة الشروط فيؤلكم منى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## انت شبعي (4 ديسمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> اذا لم تعملو معايا بهذة الشروط فيؤلكم منى
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


 ههههههههه يعني فيؤلكم مني :fun_oops:


----------



## Samir poet (4 ديسمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> ههههههههه يعني فيؤلكم مني :fun_oops:


*هههههههههههههه
سورى قصدى يا ويلكم منى
لو غدرتو بيا 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## انت شبعي (4 ديسمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*
> *سورى قصدى يا ويلكم منى*
> *لو غدرتو بيا *
> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


بتهددنا يعني
ماشي يا عم
احنا مش هنغدر بيك
المهم بقى ان انت اللي ما تغدرش بينا


----------



## Samir poet (4 ديسمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> بتهددنا يعني
> ماشي يا عم
> احنا مش هنغدر بيك
> المهم بقى ان انت اللي ما تغدرش بينا


لا منقدرشى نهددك احنا اسفين


----------



## يوليوس44 (4 ديسمبر 2013)

*كل جنودك خانوك ياعدو المراة  ​*


----------



## انت شبعي (4 ديسمبر 2013)

دة دليل دة
دي مواصفات تافهة اساسا و كل دة صناعي و مزيف
يلا ما علينا
طالما انت شايف كدة خلاص ههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (4 ديسمبر 2013)

تم التعديل على المشاركة احنا ااسفين بجد


----------



## انت شبعي (4 ديسمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> تم التعديل على المشاركة احنا ااسفين بجد


 هههههههه عدلتها ليه بس و اسفين على ايه
انت شايف ان دي مواصفات المرأة المثالية و انا شايفة ان الشكل تفاهة و مالهوش اهمية
كل حد له وجة نظر 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (12 ديسمبر 2013)

الراجل ما يعرفش يعمل الحاجة بخباثة او زي ما بيقولوا
من تحت لتحت يعني لو واقف في المترو بيبص علي واحدة
اللي جمبه واللي قدامه واللي جمبها لمحوا بصته ههه


----------



## انت شبعي (21 ديسمبر 2013)

مينا اميل كامل قال:


> الراجل ما يعرفش يعمل الحاجة بخباثة او زي ما بيقولوا
> من تحت لتحت يعني لو واقف في المترو بيبص علي واحدة
> اللي جمبه واللي قدامه واللي جمبها لمحوا بصته ههه


يعني دة اعتراف رسمي منك انك بتبصبص للبنات في المترو هههههه
ماشي يا مينا
نورتني بمرورك الجميل


----------

